# Folks on T.C i've decided to give Honegger another chance ur mission make me like him



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I did not like the naxos that mutch , but forcibly enought , when i feel masochisti & destroy by modern ill of later days 22 century, i listen to Arthur Honegger and i find him not that bad, and i did purchased Jeanne aux Bucher and La danse des morts(hese are more appeal, the second one dark and brooding kinda sexy to my ears).

What led me to re-investigated Arthur Honegger lately well, since i discover he was a big fan of Nicolai Obouhow, it spark some interrested in my mind, if this gentelman was inspired or whatever, they most have works that i most enjoy, out of the total output of arthur Honegger classical works, what is made for Deprofundis, what i might like even more than the affored mention...

Honegger may not be a favorite but , it seem he most have something interresting to offer to me...

I dont know?? perhaps i'm crazy or odd?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

_Symphony No. 3_. Berliner Philharmoniker / Karajan.






That should do it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Try this piece .... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honegger-Jeanne-dArc-au-b%C3%BBcher/dp/B00U5NAQS8/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1547886327&sr=1-3&keywords=honegger+Jeanne+d%27Arc+au+B%C3%BBcher


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Portamento said:


> _Symphony No. 3_. Berliner Philharmoniker / Karajan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. It has rhythm and some triumphant elements.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The one piece that really got me onto Honegger is Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake):





Here is a live performance of this oratorio which is sometimes considered an opera:


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Munch was a Honegger advocate and his are the only recordings I like.


----------

